# Radical Wales blog aggregator



## Dic Penderyn (Mar 8, 2010)

I've put together an aggregator of radical welsh blogs in English. I've basically gone for all the socialist, anarchist, communist, republican, green, peace and social justice rss feeds I could find.

radical-wales.blogspot.com

there's already 68 on there. Some of which are quite active. If anyone knows of any others, let me know.


----------



## niclas (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for doing that - a lot are dead.

Perhaps what's interesting is what's not on there. Is Leanne Wood not "radical Wales" enough? The Plaid undeb blog? 

Bemused at the exclusion.


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Mar 9, 2010)

Plaid blogs already have plenty of exposure, like this. I purposely avoided Plaid and Labour party sources, despite the fact there are many in both party that would describe themselves as socialists simply because there are other aggregators that fulfil that role. 

Of course throwing together such an aggregator only takes minutes so if you feel this does not do the kind of job you want it to, you could always make your own.


----------



## lewislewis (Mar 9, 2010)

Fair comment really.

If the Wales Green Party ever gets AMs or councillors i'm sure their blog won't be radical enough anymore either!


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Mar 11, 2010)

seems like a good idea, i am tempted to return to the blogosphere and launch a new proletarian blog

good idea to exclude the cardiff bay soap opera.

down with demonocracy and politricks, i declare!


----------



## lewislewis (Mar 12, 2010)

In my experience the idea of a 'Cardiff Bay Soap Opera' or a 'Cardiff Bay Bubble' is promoted by
a) Welsh lobbyists who support devolution (cos its an earner) but want to foster a consensus and industry-type feel to Welsh politics so they can be assured of an income stream.

or

b) people that want the infinitely superior Westminster to control our affairs.


----------



## llantwit (Mar 12, 2010)

Lewis, to your rather short list I think we can add:
many of the poor and disenfranchised inhabitants of what used to called Tiger Bay, many of whom feel very little connection with the political, economic and cultural "regeneration" of bits of their home that has gone on in the last 20 or so years.
many people in North Wales who see the asembly as far too south-Wales centric
and most people who believe that the system of represeantative democracy as it currently stands (in Westminster or Cardiff) is illegitimate and damaging (which I'm guessing is where Udo comes from on this


----------



## lewislewis (Mar 12, 2010)

llantwit said:


> Lewis, to your rather short list I think we can add:
> many of the poor and disenfranchised inhabitants of what used to called Tiger Bay, many of whom feel very little connection with the political, economic and cultural "regeneration" of bits of their home that has gone on in the last 20 or so years.
> many people in North Wales who see the asembly as far too south-Wales centric
> and most people who believe that the system of represeantative democracy as it currently stands (in Westminster or Cardiff) is illegitimate and damaging (which I'm guessing is where Udo comes from on this



North Wales registered the strongest support for the Assembly, of all parts of Wales, in the St. David's Day poll. 

Good point about Butetown, though it's hardly the fault of Assembly Members but more so of the pre-devolution "regeneration" of Cardiff Bay which was done badly by a London-based Conservative government that had no mandate in Wales. At least Butetown residents can visit the Assembly though (as they regularly do with their residents association), they can't exactly go to Westminster not only in terms of geography but in terms of getting there.

I don't dispute the terminology itself, I just think it's incorrect.

I also agree that the Radical Wales aggregator should leave out Plaid, they are not part of the far-left or of revolutionary politics.


----------



## fogbat (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Udo Erasmus (Mar 12, 2010)

i heard report that the original plan was for the assembly to have been where city hall is. certainly would have created a different dynamic & handy for demonstrations outside being more central!

what about the blogs of the red remembrancer such as -
http://redremembrancer.blogspot.com/


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Mar 12, 2010)

by the way is that 'democracy and class struggle' guy based in wales?!


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Mar 16, 2010)

Udo Erasmus said:


> what about the blogs of the red remembrancer such as -
> http://redremembrancer.blogspot.com/



Red Remembrancer is already in there, I haven't trawled through all of Gethin 'Iestyn' Gruffydd's blogs as some are often just c&p from elsewhere and also quite unhinged (not to mention hard to read!!).



Udo Erasmus said:


> by the way is that 'democracy and class struggle' guy based in wales?!



you wouldn't know it by reading his blog, but his youtube channel says so.


----------



## Dic Penderyn (May 26, 2010)

I've given bit.ly/radicalwales a bit of a spruce, added a twitter feed and some more blogs. There are 20 that have added new posts in the last week. There's a few that could maybe do with being deleted. Any feedback would be appreciated

I might start putting some original content on there if I can convince a wide enough group of people to get involved, if your interested in some sort of multi-authored essay site of radical politics in Wales send me a message.


----------



## chilango (Jun 11, 2010)

Dic Penderyn said:


> I've given bit.ly/radicalwales a bit of a spruce, added a twitter feed and some more blogs. There are 20 that have added new posts in the last week. There's a few that could maybe do with being deleted. Any feedback would be appreciated
> 
> I might start putting some original content on there if I can convince a wide enough group of people to get involved, if your interested in some sort of multi-authored essay site of radical politics in Wales send me a message.



Saw this on Facebook of all places the other day and it reminded me to offer you my support. 

PM on its way...


----------



## Flagwaver (Jun 15, 2010)

Udo Erasmus said:


> what about the blogs of the red remembrancer such as -
> http://redremembrancer.blogspot.com/



What other blogs does redremembrance pproduce? 

I believe he is featured in the following clip:

http://www.youtube.com/user/CymdeithasMynyddDu#p/a/u/1/c8TNFBoFpHM


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Jun 16, 2010)

Flagwaver said:


> What other blogs does redremembrance pproduce?



Lots:
http://adfywiad.blogspot.com/
http://aerfen.blogspot.com/
http://awnms.blogspot.com/
http://assyrianrod.blogspot.com/
http://celticunion.blogspot.com/
http://cofcenedl.blogspot.com/
http://coffadcilmeri.blogspot.com/
http://cofiwn.blogspot.com/
http://cymrugothic.blogspot.com/
http://hwbhanes.blogspot.com/
http://pwcapower.blogspot.com/
http://sofraniaeth.blogspot.com/
http://welshpatriot.blogspot.com/
http://welshremembrancer.blogspot.com/
http://ymgyrch.blogspot.com/
http://ymgyrchtreftadaeth.blogspot.com/

I don't see why he doesn't just have one, write in black (the multi-coloured text makes it unreadable on times) and not do all the c&p's.


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Jul 1, 2010)

The site is now at radicalwales.org and will be launching with original content in the not so distant future.

If you'd like to submit an article for the site read this: radicalwales.org/p/submit-article.html


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Jul 5, 2010)

First article has been published: Do you believe in the Welsh Defence League? 

Expect more articles to appear throughout the week.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 5, 2010)

great article, good luck


----------



## lewislewis (Jul 6, 2010)

Dic Penderyn said:


> Lots:
> http://adfywiad.blogspot.com/
> http://aerfen.blogspot.com/
> http://awnms.blogspot.com/
> ...



Jesus....


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Jul 8, 2010)

Two more articles are now online:

Don’t Hate the Media, Be the Media! Why the Welsh public sphere needs radical voices.

&

The human face of welfare reform


Comments very welcome.


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Jul 13, 2010)

and another two:

South Wales Police pick a side

&

Ummah of Muhammad: putting the mental in fundamental


Still looking for more contributions.


----------



## Silurian (Jul 15, 2010)

Dic Penderyn said:


> Lots:
> http://adfywiad.blogspot.com/
> http://aerfen.blogspot.com/
> http://awnms.blogspot.com/
> ...




http://ramrepublicansagainstmonarchy.blogspot.com/


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Aug 10, 2010)

However eccentric the blogging habits of the former Patriotic Front leader are, he's hasn't got a patch on crazy dave .


In other news, another article has appeared on Radical Wales:  Open cast is trashing the south Wales landscape.

There's a facebook page and twitter account too if your interested in that sort of thing.


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Sep 21, 2010)

Some more new articles:

Fighting back in north Wales
The case for coal
The case against coal
Emma Goldman in Wales

We also recently ranked as the 83rd left wing blog and 217th political blog in the UK which was quite a surprise. Not sure that such faint praise from an ACPO sponsored poll of Iain Dale readers means that much mind.


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Nov 23, 2010)

Few more articles on counter terrorism, economic theory, analysis and radical history:

Radical and active? You’re in need of police re-education!
Michael Albert to speak in Cardiff
Whoever won the Ryder Cup, Newport was always going to lose
Newport Docks Dispute 1910

We're also on Linkedin and Myspace, if there's any point in them.


----------

